
Carl Malamud Takes on WestLaw (Putting a complete database of US Case law in the public domain) - toffer
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/08/carl_malamud_ta.html
======
pdsull
As a law student, I can attest to the fact that a great deal of Westlaw's
value comes from the content they add. However, almost all of that value is
derived from the texts of the cases themselves (in fact, all of it other than
the search engine - which is fantastic compared to the alternatives [see
findlaw.com another West product]). Westlaw provides overall synopses of
cases, brief summaries of a case's points of law, and the ability to easily
see any cases that cite the one you are reading (and if they do so positively
or negatively).

Aside from the search engine, I wonder if most of this couldn't be replicated
by some sort of a wiki. Given a complete collection of the texts and enough
knowledgeable, willing volunteers - could Westlaw be replicated?

